# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wormen in sesamzaad... gevaar op parasieten?

## Black rose



----------


## Black rose



----------


## Flogiston

Wat voor wormen het zijn durf ik je zo niet te zeggen. Maar dat maakt niet uit. Deze wormen, hun larven en hun eitjes hebben namelijk geen enkele kans jouw maagzuur te overleven.

Al zou je bij wijze van spreken een grote lepel met alleen maar van die wormpjes eten (als je dat psychisch zou kunnen...), en daarna een lepel larven, en daarna nog een lepel eitjes, dan nog zou er absoluut niets aan de hand zijn. Je zou wat proteïnen binnen hebben gekregen. En de wormen (en de larven) zouden een nogal pijnlijke dood sterven in jouw maagzuur. Maar verder... helemaal niets aan de hand.

Een doktersbezoek is dan ook nergens voor nodig.

Wat wel nodig is, is het goed reinigen van de voorraadkast waar deze muesli stond. Loop alle andere voorraden na, maak alles goed schoon, ook in alle hoekjes en tussen alle kleine kiertjes. Anders heb je kans dat deze wormpjes volgende week weer terug zijn in een pak koekjes, in een nieuw pak muesli, in de rijst, of ergens anders. Dus de kast goed schoonmaken en daarna een dag goed laten luchten zodat alle vocht uit de kast is verdwenen. Daarna de voorraden pas terugzetten, en voor de zekerheid over een paar weken controleren of er echt geen beestjes meer ergens in zitten.

----------


## Black rose

Bedankt Flogiston, ben weer wat gerust gesteld  :Smile: 

De glazen pot waar het sesamzaad in zat + het zakje met de voorraad waren goed afgesloten, we hebben al nagekeken of er ergens anders iets te bespeuren viel maar gelukkig niet!
Morgen toch best de kast helemaal leeg maken en, zoals jij aanraadt, goed uitkuisen en laten uitdrogen.
Bedankt voor de tip .

----------

